# Dog shaking after being castrated.



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Milton got Castrated today and he came around from the anesthetic ok and came home about 5.30pm. He had a little Chicken and rice for tea and then went to his bed to sleep. In the last 15 minutes he has started shaking. The room is warm so I can't see how he can be cold but I've put a blanket over him anyway. Just wanted to know is this normal as I don't remember any of my other dogs shaking after being neutered. Do you think it could be the anesthetic just wearing off?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How does he look apart from that?

I think I'd probably ring the vet for advice, he could be having a reaction to something.

My friends dog had a reaction to latex


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

think i would shake if the cut my balls off


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

can't remember my boys shaking. 
freddie was very lethargic and frank recovered very quickly.
think i would just call the vet for advice if you're worried.

hope he's ok.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MLB said:


> Milton got Castrated today and he came around from the anesthetic ok and came home about 5.30pm. He had a little Chicken and rice for tea and then went to his bed to sleep. In the last 15 minutes he has started shaking. The room is warm so I can't see how he can be cold but I've put a blanket over him anyway. Just wanted to know is this normal as I don't remember any of my other dogs shaking after being neutered. Do you think it could be the anesthetic just wearing off?


Anaesthetic can affect their ability to control body temperature and the blood vessels can dilate so they get increased heat loss. Like wise if its too hot they are not so efficient at cooling down, so they do need to be kept warm but not overly hot. Thats why when in the recovery room vets often put a blanket over them. So it could just be this thats causing it.

You can do a few checks on him, like checking his gums to make sure they are moist and a nice healthy pink colour. Pale and especially whiteish gums can mean they are aneamic, dry and sticky gums often mean they are dehyrated.

You can check his circulation too, by pressing a index finger on the top outside gum, it should blanche where you have put pressure then return to normal colour within one to two seconds. If it does he should be fine.

Another check you can do for de hydration is to gently pull up the loose skin on his back/neck, it should spring back like an elastic band, if there is a noticeable delay and especially if it stays up like a "tent" before returning thats also a sign of dehydration as well.

Just also check for any rapid panting and severly increased respiratory rate.

In the meantime just keep him warm but make sure he doesnt get overly hot at the same time.

It wouldnt hurt just to give the surgery a ring just to make sure the shivering is nothing to worry about either just in case.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Thanks for replies.

My husband phoned the vets and they don't seem to think there is any concern. The vet said the anesthetic would be wearing off now and pain could be setting in and this sometimes causes them to shiver. We were given pain meds to start tomorrow but the vet has said it is ok to give him one now. We were told to keep an eye on him and to call again if we are still concerned but thinks he should be ok.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad the vet doesnt think its anything to worry about, couple of other things I forgot bright red gums and tounge can indicate a problem too as well as pale ones and just keep a check on his feet and legs to make sure they dont become very cold too.

At least you have a check list now to make sure there isnt any signs of problems during the night.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven was sedated last night after having a bone removed from his teeth.

He started shaking about 2-3 hours after we got home but it didn't last long after I wrapped him in a blanket.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

He has stopped shaking now. Going to lay downstairs with him tonight to keep an eye on him though.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

MLB said:


> He has stopped shaking now. Going to lay downstairs with him tonight to keep an eye on him though.


That's what I did last night too,looking forward to my bed tonight.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats what I usually do and sleep with one eye open just in case, however many times Ive gone through it with this lot operation wise over the years


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Shy was shaking for 2 days -i covered her in blankets that seem to help xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to sleeping on the sofa. It's comfier than my bed. I really need to get a new matteress, full of broken springs


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope all is OK this morning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Hope all is OK this morning.


He is back to his normal self. I'm finding it hard to keep him calm. All he wants to do is play with Angel. Hes so hyper. He doesn't like his crate much but have got him to settle a few times by giving him a frozen meat filled kong. Hes being good in the sense he is not bothering with his missing bits so I haven't had to use the lampshade at all.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Gla he is OK and much better this morning, good he is not bothering with the stitches either so far.


----------

